# Abandoned RS-3



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

PRR should take this on as a rebuild project. If UP can do it with 4014, PRR should do it with this one.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOy...RI&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_545264


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It is a shame huh?

More wasting away projects are in here in upstate NY, starting at post #277 in here,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5388


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

What's so disappointing is that our society didn't learn with the steam engines. We destroyed most of them, and we're not saving our early diesels either. I understand it's very costly, but you'd think that funds could be found somehow. Europe is good at preserving their history...we need to learn, and quickly!


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Remember that our people are being taught to throw it away and buy a new one.

I was raised by my grandfather who did not throw away bent nails. He straightened them and re-used them.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Great video. Sad ending (?) to a classic loco.


----------

